# DDoS Protected KVM SSD VPS @ Ownbox from £3.99



## Powerfulbox (Feb 24, 2016)

Own Box are a small hosting business in Winchester, Hampshire and we are at VPS Board today to offer our SSD VPS Hosting located in North West Europe, which includes FREE weekly backups, FREE Anti-DDoS Protection and built on KVM technology. You can also be in complete control your VPS from our Client Area giving you the ability to rebuild, reinstall, reboot your VPS at any time, as well as configure network settings, rDNS and access console with noVNC.


Tiny Box
1x2.6Ghz,
512MB RAM,
10GB SSD disk space,
3000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£3.99 a month
Order now!


Little Box
1x2.6Ghz,
1024MB RAM,
20GB SSD disk space,
5000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£7.99 a month
Order now!


Big Box
2x2.6Ghz,
2048MB RAM,
40GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 8 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£13.99 a month
Order now!


Own Box
8x2.6Ghz,
4096GB RAM,
80GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 150Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 16 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£21.99 a month 
Order now! 



FEATURES
* FREE weekly backups included.
* Reboot, Reinstall or configure VPS from our client area.
* FREE Anti-DDoS Protection included & IPv6 Ready!
* Over 8 differet Linux & Windows distributions to deploy.
* Fast & Reliable SSD RAID Storage, on powerful EU nodes.
* Guaranteed Hardwre Resources.
* Instant Deployment
* UK Support.


If you got any questions about any of our services, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------

